
Living with Your Desk Mates - wallflower
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/06/realestate/living-with-your-desk-mates.html
======
Barrin92
US increasingly sounds like another planet. Live here has been back to mostly
normal (masks and distancing aside). From the article they've got an office in
Paris, if I were them I'd be looking into getting a work Visa or something
instead of repeating the same thing later this year.

~~~
neogodless
No, they went to Paris on a work trip. The inn they are renting is in
Connecticut. And quite expensive...

~~~
magneticnorth
The article does say they went "to the company's Paris office". I'm not sure
France will hand out work visas to Americans who would rather not work in the
US, though.

------
zhdc1
When the pandemic first hit, we started looking at Sina Weibo tweets to try to
make sense of how people in China were dealing with the quarantine.

People hated remote work with a passion. They hated not having set working
hours and having to dealing with family distractions while they worked.

Most of all, they hated the social isolation.

I haven't noticed as much distress outside of China, but let's be honest,
people are social animals and like being around each other.

I don't see anything wrong with what they did. Aside from how much the monthly
rental cost ($2.4K per person per room!?), this was a perfectly acceptable if
somewhat unusual response to a very unusual event.

~~~
082349872349872
What's a good source of chinese quarantine comedy? I briefly tried looking for
a chinese equivalent to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BEPFJh4A9M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BEPFJh4A9M)
but my hanzi search is weak.

(maybe less distress because our "lockdowns" were less strict? Locally we were
encouraged to go outside, etc. just to avoid travel and keep distance from
others. Didn't even really do masks, those have come in with the second wave.)

------
Err_Eek
I expect it to become significantly less fun the moment one of them gets fired
/ lags behind the others on work performance / gets into a long term
relationship and wants to move out and suddenly finds out they're not one of
the guys anymore

------
zlast
Glad it worked out for them! I left NYC recently because my lease ended - most
people I knew in the city also left and are living with their parents for the
time being (I'm in my early 20's for reference).

My friends and I have discussed the renting AirBnB / VRBO as well. Seems like
the perfect chance to do it! Although, I'd probably pick a spot with more
hiking (Utah? Colorado?)

------
platz
i.e. a 'quaranteam' [https://www.healthline.com/health-news/what-to-know-
before-y...](https://www.healthline.com/health-news/what-to-know-before-you-
consider-quaranteaming)

------
yummypaint
I know NYC lawyers in their late 20s who are leaving their leases in the city
entirely while continuing to work remotely. Rent is so absurd there, and most
benefits of being in the city have been nullified by indoor isolation anyway.
As office work eventually starts to spin up they plan to fly back as needed.
Apparently multiple round trip flights per week is still much cheaper than
living there.

I'm very interested to see how many will try to sustain this after the
pandemic ends. There has historically been massive resistance to remote work
at law firms.

------
phnofive
Meanwhile I’ve just purchased a couple PAPRs and twenty-five pounds of pasta.
Wish I could live on the cover of Lands’ End.

------
ur-whale
[http://archive.is/bmsDq](http://archive.is/bmsDq)

------
tdonovic
Doing this with housemate + some friends for a week. We figure its going to be
unlikely we will ever be able to just go somewhere to work like this for a
while (if in person comes back/covid lockdowns get worse again), so taking
advantage. Why not now that we have the opportunity?

------
jtlisi
What am I supposed to take away from this story? I'm glad that these adults
are having such a transformative experience living in Connecticut with
roommates, but it's hard to imagine thinking a story like this should be in
the NYTimes.

